# Java-Plugin-Einstellung bei Internet-Explorer



## Zweistein (23. Jun 2005)

Wofür ist die Einstellung unter Eigenschaften von Internet - Erweitert:
Java (Sun): Java 2 v1.4.2_08 für <applet> verwenden
bzw
Microsoft VM:  Java JIT-Compiler aktiviert, Java-Konsole und Java-Protokollierung aktivieren

wenn obwohl alles Ausgeschaltet (nicht angeklickt) ist, die Java-Applets im Internet-Explorer trotzdem laufen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (23. Jun 2005)

Im Prinzip kann hier gewählt werden, welche VM aktiv sein und für die Ausführung von Java-Applets verwendet werden soll. 
Wenn die MS-VM gewählt wurde, kann hier zusätzlich noch eingestellt werden, ob ein JIT-Compiler (Just In Time) eingeschaltet werden soll. Außerdem die Möglichkeit der Anzeige der MS-Java-Console bzw. -Protokollierung.
Ob Applets ausgeführt werden dürfen ist nicht in diesem Dialog einzustellen. Diese Einstellung wird unter _Extras -> Internetoptionen -> Sicherheit_ für jede System-Umgebung extra gesetzt.


----------

